# Minimum tank size for a ram cichlid?



## fishielover123

I really like the looks of these.


----------



## toddnbecka

A 20L or 29 would be the smallest tank size suitable for a pair, maybe a 20H for a single.


----------



## Cichlid Dude!

I have a female GBR who is in a 5gal. She is perfectly happy, although I wouldn't try it. Go with at least a ten.


----------



## Betta man

Get the bigest you can afford!!! It's always nice to do that!!!


----------



## fishielover123

I may consider upgrading from my 10 to a 15.


----------



## fishielover123

Could I have a ram, 3 galaxy microrasboras and 3 pygmy cories? Probably not but I do have 20 gallon filtration.


----------



## toddnbecka

Could you live in one small room with 6 other active people? Yes, but not comfortably...


----------



## fishielover123

True... can i have any other fish in my 10 if I get a ram?


----------



## chronoboy

you could, but if i where you i would just go with a paired set of rams, maybe some other small fish but im not sure what else they would get along with, i have only kept my rams with angels so far, and have had no problem with it, but of course they where raised from fry together so that might be why they are fine together, but in my opinion i think a paired set of rams would be perfect for a 10g, besides that i couldnt tell you what else would go good with a single ram in a 10g.


----------



## fishielover123

I think I'd rather just have 1 ram. What else could I have??


----------



## Mikaila31

fishielover123 said:


> Could I have a ram, 3 galaxy microrasboras and 3 pygmy cories? Probably not but I do have 20 gallon filtration.


I think this is fine, you should even up those numbers since the other fish are schoolers. I've had GBR spawn in more active 'busy' tanks before.


----------



## fishielover123

Mikaila31 said:


> I think this is fine, you should even up those numbers since the other fish are schoolers. I've had GBR spawn in more active 'busy' tanks before.


This is a 10 gallon not a 15. Just making sure you know that


----------



## Mikaila31

yep I know. If it was a 15 I would of said you were almost 1/3 stocked. If you don't wanna stock it like that then don't, those fish are schoolers though and should be 6 minimum.


----------



## Fishy Freak

If you are going to upgrade get bigger than the 15, go the biggest you have space for and if you get a taller tank gives you more space again, getting fish is addictive and the more space the better. Keep the 10 as quarrentine/hospital tank and use it for new fish, as the best way to wipe out a tank population is introducing a disease with new fish!


----------



## fishielover123

I dont think space is as much of an issue as expense. If I upgrade I'd need to get new filter, heater and stand.....(and tank!!!!)


----------



## lohachata

i a 10 or 15 gallon tank i would put 6-10 galaxy rasboras..they are really small and their bioload is almost nothing...4 or 5 pygmy cories and your ram...
they should do just fine..especially when you consider the maximum size of these fish..rams are not called "microgeophagus" without reason..


----------



## fishielover123

I want galaxy rasboras SO bad but they are really expensive and for about 10 it'd be like $80 at my LFS! And if heard they die easily so I dont want to spend $80 on fragile fish!!!


----------



## lohachata

try aquabid...i have gotten some pretty good deals there..


----------



## fishielover123

I was looking around there for bettas. Never thought about getting my rasboras there! Thanks!!!


----------

